# What's Your Favourite Video Game? (besides acnl)



## Dablazinfire (Jun 26, 2016)

What's your fave video game? it could be a 3ds game, a wii u game, a gameboy game, and stuff


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 26, 2016)

isn't this already a thread in gamer's lounge (where it belongs)?

like word for word exact title and all


----------



## Aquari (Jun 26, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> isn't this already a thread in gamer's lounge (where it belongs)?
> 
> like word for word exact title and all



yea i think there is lmao 

rip


----------



## nnsfa (Jun 27, 2016)

ACCF, not even too fond of ACNL


----------



## Rasha (Jun 27, 2016)

my favorite game of all time is Tomb Raider 3 but if you mean nowadays it's probably Xenoblade Chronicles X, this game is addicting as hell, basically perfection


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 27, 2016)

stardew valley probably. and the sims. i love pretty much eberything anout stardew valley and i dont mind that it is repetitive. it is really calming for me, actually, to just do the same stuff sometimes. 
and the sims (atm i prefer ts2) because it lets you be really creative. throughout the years i've liked different stuff about it, and that's one of the things that are great about the series!! if you want to focus on building and designing homes you can do that. if you want to play with a family and make them super rich you can do that. and if you just want to fool around and kill people, go ahead, you can do that!!! yay. i just love that there are so many posibilities i guess, also it's v fun to play So Yeah ,w,


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 29, 2016)

The Legendary Starfy of course!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jun 30, 2016)

hmmm... i'm not sure which game is my favourite, so i'm gonna list all of my favourites:

- the sims bustin out (gamecube). the sims for the gamecube was also good, but i liked bustin out even more because the furniture, clothing etc. were much better imo)
- basically all of the super smash bros games i've had (which is all of them except for the n64 and 3ds versions).
- basically all of the mario kart games i've had except for 7 (which is double dash, ds, wii and 8). especially wii and 8, those two are my favourites!
- animal crossing for the ds and wii
- splatoon (by far my favourite wii u game!)
- if games i haven't played count, then there's also undertale (obviously!), earthbound and mother 3.

of course, i really love ac:nl too, but you said my favourite game/games apart from that, so...


----------



## noxephi (Jun 30, 2016)

Definitely Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Sky! I have never replayed any of my games as much as this one and it's very special to me. I just really love the music, the characters, and especially the story. Seriously if you get me going I can talk for hours about it and it's kind of a shame that since it's a spinoff it's not as well known as the rest of the pokemon series.


----------



## LethalLulu (Jun 30, 2016)

Donkey Kong 64 and Wind Waker are two of my favorites, but there's sooo many games I could list.  Time Splitters, Halo 3, Super Smash Brothers Melee, (any) Bomberman, Conker's Bad Fur Day, The World Ends With You, Terraria, Binding of Isaac, Banjo Kazooie/Tooie, etc, etc.


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 30, 2016)

Pokemon. The World Ends With You. Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors. Resonance of Fate. Persona 4.

I also like Cooking Mama a lot.


----------



## Draco (Jun 30, 2016)

Golden Sun for Gba May be one of the all time Rpg's on portable ever made 5/5 for sure


----------



## Draoii (Jun 30, 2016)

Pokemon, Kingdom Hearts, Mass Effect, Dragon Age, Nintendogs xD

If I had money I'd probably fall into skyrim hell xD


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jun 30, 2016)

Tera Online...


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 30, 2016)

SuperStar2361 said:


> - the sims bustin out (gamecube). the sims for the gamecube was also good, but i liked bustin out even more because the furniture, clothing etc. were much better imo)



Bustin' Out is a really fun game. Very underrated.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 30, 2016)

I had Busting Out for the GBA.


----------



## _G~ (Jun 30, 2016)

gotta say, comes down to smash 4, undertale and team fortress 2
i like all of them, because it gives me a reason to waste my time


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 30, 2016)

Fire Emblem: Rekka no Ken.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jul 1, 2016)

Audiosurf 2 for sure. It combines my love for music with a competitive edge that I can shoot for. It's currently $5 on Steam until the 4th of July, an absolute steal.


----------



## I_Jessie_12_xx (Jul 2, 2016)

My favourite game besides acnl is escapists probably off the xbox one , its different, really fun, you can do pretty much whatever you like and it kinda of shows us what its like in prison in real life, well not really but still it shows us what a good prison looks like lol It also is just a really good idea like no other idea


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 2, 2016)

nvm lol


----------



## treetops (Jul 3, 2016)

There aren't many games that I like, actually. The Animal Crossing series is pretty much my favourite, mostly because it's very easy and relaxing to play. I tend to get frustrated with games quickly.

But if I were to pick just one, it has got to be Undertale. I like it more for the stories and the characters than I like the gameplay, but that is not to say that I don't enjoy the gameplay.


----------



## misakixx (Jul 3, 2016)

*.*

the last of us is my all time favorite bae. then theres ni no kuni,, mirrors edge,, skyrim and alice madness returns that i love on the ps3. also really like the bioshock stuff but idk if i consider it my favorite. on the wii my favorite stuff is probably the avatar games. for pc i have lot of the assassins creed games those are pretty dope. and on 3ds its obviously acnl and also pokemon x. on the regular ds i love professor layton. and then there was this  game i once pirated called hatoful boyfriend. a pigeon dating simulator. best damn simulator ever.


----------



## piske (Jul 4, 2016)

I love a lot of the PC games I've played over the past few years but when I think of another game that I've loyally played over the years, it's pokemon. so, I think it has to be pokemon!


----------



## Tensu (Jul 6, 2016)

There are so many games I like, but I really love all Pok?mon games. My favorites are SoulSilver and White. I also love Splatoon. Phoenix Wright is another series I really like.


----------



## fernstain (Jul 7, 2016)

my favorites are Assassin's Creed and Donkey Kong


----------



## Acruoxil (Jul 7, 2016)

Persona 4: Golden


----------



## MayorSkittles (Jul 8, 2016)

THE WORLD ENDS WITH YOU THE AMOUNT OF EMOTIONAL IMPACT THAT GAME HAD ON ME IS HESNJANSDJSKSHSHSNSNSNDNS

NEKU IS BAE


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 9, 2016)

Probably Pokemon overall. The World Ends With You or The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker for specific titles.


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 9, 2016)

GTA 5, Pokemon, Bully and Call of duty


----------



## Nena (Jul 10, 2016)

Fantasy life


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jul 10, 2016)

My favorite game will always be Metroid Prime.  I played it before I even understood game design and was absolutely blown away, and I'm even more blown away now that I do understand game design and Metroid lore.


----------



## Strawbellies (Jul 10, 2016)

Dragon Age Origins, handsdown.

Alistair... <3​​


----------



## dudeabides (Jul 10, 2016)

Suikoden


----------



## lunaboog (Jul 10, 2016)

Mario Kart Wii
I'm one of the only people who hate shooting games.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jul 10, 2016)

Final Fantasy VI and IX, Skies of Arcadia, Tales of Symphonia, Eternal Sonata, Chrono Trigger, Lunar: Silver Star Story, Lunar: Eternal Blue, all Pok?mon games, especially the Mystery Dungeon spin-offs, all Kirby games, Beyond Good and Evil...

The list goes on and on.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

Most Kirby games, Civ V, RCT2, Super smash bros., mario kart etc.. and yeah hyperdimension neptunia ofc :'D


----------



## Srusu (Jul 12, 2016)

my favs are anything from the S.T.A.L.K.E.R series ahh nuuAnything From the Legend Of Zelda Series CDI games Excluded Splatoon, and Xenoblade Chronicles X


----------



## AvengerOfHyrule (Jul 12, 2016)

all the Dragon Age games and Legend of Zelda for the 64.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Strawbellies said:


> Dragon Age Origins, handsdown.
> 
> Alistair... <3​​


omg yessssssss 

Alistair is love.


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 13, 2016)

Definitely the Dragon Age series.
Then Tales of Symphonia, and Borderlands. I can spend hours and hours on those games


----------



## Irelia (Jul 13, 2016)

Portal 2 for pc
Pokemon for 3ds


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 15, 2016)

Bayonetta, Devil May Cry 3, Resident Evil 4


----------



## Promarged36 (Jul 15, 2016)

Tekken 4
Resident Evil 4


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 17, 2016)

the witcher 3: wild and hunt on the ps4 is definitely my most favorite game right now. before this i remember my favorite was hungry shark world on my phone.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 17, 2016)

The first Uncharted has to be my all time favourite game. I've only played it a few times through, but unlike most games, I find it just as fun on the 2nd and 3rd playthrough as I did on the first.

I'm planning on going through all of the Uncharted series on Crushing mode soon.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jul 18, 2016)

Monster Hunter


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 18, 2016)

SilkSpectre said:


> Resident Evil 4





Promarged36 said:


> Resident Evil 4



It makes me happy to see some love for Resident Evil 4. One of my favorite games for sure.


----------



## Licorice (Jul 19, 2016)

Goemon's Great Adventure
Banjo-Tooie
Haunting Ground
Rule of Rose
Baten Kaitos
Harvest Moon 64 
Cooking Mama 3


----------



## Joelthezombie (Jul 20, 2016)

Witcher 3. No game has come close to putting as much content into itself as witcher 3 has. And few games have as much care put into them. Everything is made for a reason and it shows.


----------



## Limon (Jul 20, 2016)

Aside from other Nintendo series games like Mario, Kirby, and Splatoon, I like the Shin Megami Tensei/Persona series. The concept of controlling demons with alongside a cast of likable characters is just cool to me. Also Danganronpa.


----------



## vogelbiene (Jul 22, 2016)

I personally favour the shin megami tensei/persona
franchise, as well as the fire emblem franchise.
but hey, I also enjoy most atlus games! especially
the etrian odyessey games. though I may be alone 
on my opinion, first-person dungeon-crawlers are
great.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jul 23, 2016)

Got to be one of the self a games. Most likely link between worlds,


----------



## oaristos (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm obsessed with Monster Hunter.


----------

